Ask HN: I am preparing launch of my social media site.Do i need T&C on my site? - bhootai
======
dongslol
There is basically 0% chance you will get in trouble for this. Worry about
making your site good.

------
bhootai
My question is whether at this early stage, do i need to break my head on
creating terms and conditions, when i have nt even registered my startup.

------
ParameterOne
Have you decided what your terms and conditions are? even if they are only a
couple sentences you will have them and can add to them later

